# Anyone Have Raised White Letter Tires



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I have an opportunity to buy- dirt cheap- 4 raised white letter tires (LT Radials, load range D) and was mildly curious if anyone has RWL tires on their outback... or would it make the trailer look dorky?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I think it would look cool.. But if you dont like it, you can just flip em...

Grab em!

Carey


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think Castle Rock Outbacker has them. I would search for the pic to see if I am right but this wi fi is toooo slow, it would take half the night.

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If they are LT tires, then they aren't trailer tires.

ST are meant specifically for trailers.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I thought I had read somewhere here that some OB owners were opting for the LT radials, because they were better than the ST (trailer rating) but were more expensive and considered "overkill". Whereas I am picking these tires up from a friend who is changing his tires/rims to aftermarket, I wasn't taking a big risk.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

LT should offer less rolling resistance than a ST (bias ply) as it is a (harder) rubber than a ST. A LT will last longer on paved roads but wear out somewhat faster on dirt or gravel roads. So it all depends on what kind of roads your on the most. James


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> LT should offer less rolling resistance than a ST (bias ply) as it is a (harder) rubber than a ST.
> James


ST (Special Trailer) tires are made in radial ply and bias ply types. Any radial tire has less rolling resistance than a bias ply tire of the same size and inflated properly. Harder rubber compounds last longer than softer compounds, but offer less grip. Any relationship between rolling resistance and rubber compound is negligible, IMO.

Also, here is a link that has info on ST tires: http://www.championtrailers.com/tire_art.html

Here's another: http://www.taskmasterproducts.com/acatalog...railertires.pdf

Bill


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep...we have Goodyear Marathons with raised white outlined letters. They look great. Here is a picture at out last camping trip.

Besides the tires, note the leveling that was needed at this campsite. 3 1/2 boards on the right side and 8 boards (2x6 planks) on the hitch. Since I only had 2 boards left, I had to use rocks on the front stabilizers since they couldn't touch the ground fully extended.










Randy


----------

